# Screwfix rechargeable led work lamp sale



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

https://www.screwfix.com/landingpage/autumn-sale/

A bargain at £15 with a tripod thrown in.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Just popped on to post this, beaten to it  Great deal.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Cheers guys, wanted one for a while so I've snapped one up! we need some lights at work too so i've forwarded it to our buying guy too.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up - not sure i'll use the tripod but a good work light for the money nonetheless


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the information - 2 ordered today :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

FFS I bought on the other day and wasn't on this offer


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Great, i see this an hour after checking bank account and thinking, that'll do until pay day.

Collecting mine this afternoon.😂😂

Thanks.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for that, just ordered :thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Thanks mate, good spot, just ordered one👍👍😂


----------



## claymore (Aug 21, 2017)

How are they for inspecting paint work, has anyone used them for this?.


----------



## bigfatsi (Apr 15, 2015)

Cheers for the heads-up. Ordered.

S


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Just collected mine - depot local to my office sold all 40 they had in under 2 hours this morning. The free tripod is certainly a weighty item for those wanting to have the light unit above floor level.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I like the way they mix units. Have you worked out that it takes 6 hours to charge for 3 hours of use?

How much can you actually achieve in 3 hours?

If I am using my DA or rotary I need mains power so I would like a mains powered one of these please.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Out of stock everywhere near me. 

How bright are these for cleaning the car in the dark?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I like the way they mix units. Have you worked out that it takes 6 hours to charge for 3 hours of use?
> 
> How much can you actually achieve in 3 hours?
> 
> If I am using my DA or rotary I need mains power so I would like a mains powered one of these please.


You can use this whilst it is plugged in I believe.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> FFS I bought on the other day and wasn't on this offer


Take it back and buy it again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel93 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice one for the heads up, ordered one 👍


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Non in stock anywhere for miles around me


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone else not order the tripod?
Just went to collect the light and got told there were no tripods left. 
I stupidly thought the tripod would come with, not have to put it in basket as well!!
The girl said they're expecting more tomorrow, so will try again.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Darlofan said:


> Anyone else not order the tripod?
> Just went to collect the light and got told there were no tripods left.
> I stupidly thought the tripod would come with, not have to put it in basket as well!!
> The girl said they're expecting more tomorrow, so will try again.


The tripod automatically added to my basket when I added the light.


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

scooobydont said:


> The tripod automatically added to my basket when I added the light.


same here,just waiting to go and collect after work and see if they have a tripod still,they only had one at time of ordering so will see if they have it or handed it out to someone else


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

scooobydont said:


> The tripod automatically added to my basket when I added the light.


Yes, me too

Truth be told i have no use for the tri-pod; and I don't want it clutterng up the garage for months either. But it was in the deal so the guy told me to take it away lol!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

scooobydont said:


> The tripod automatically added to my basket when I added the light.


I just tried again and after I put the light in it gave me a page with tripod that I had to click to add to basket. Not in stock anywhere now!! Will check tomorrow, I have a light already but plug in so rechargeable would be handy with tripod.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Any reviews on the inspection Work for it rather than just the lighting


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

claymore said:


> How are they for inspecting paint work, has anyone used them for this?.


Although seems a shame they are sold out everywhere must be like argos. Offer stuff off they are getting rid off. Luck of the draw where u live


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

sold out around hull :-(


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Got mine today, spotted it within 2 mins of being posted on HUKD, charged up great does actually get you 6 hours on 50 percent power according to instructions. 

They’re shifting loads at my local screw fix


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

They are back in stock, just reserved 2 to collect on Wednesday. Also showing available for delivery. 

Anyone else going to be using these to detail at night/evenings?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

tripod sold out in scotland ..pathetic


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Nothing available near me ☹


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

My local store was showing sold out yesterday but ordered 2 today to collect Wednesday. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

robtech said:


> tripod sold out in scotland ..pathetic


yeah, you need the tripod to keep the light above the snow up there.

Seriously though if anyone wants the tripod, and is willing to cover the shipping and send me a courier label, then just drop me a PM - i have absolutely no need for mine.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

aaaaarrrrrgghhhhhhhh


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

Does anyone have a link or image? The main link is just taking me to the home page now?


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

they've taken it off the sale page and marked it as unavailable to order now...must have sold out pretty quick!


----------



## Stephen01 (Dec 17, 2018)

The XRP free tripod is indeed weighty for those who want to have the light unit floor level.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Been watching since I messed up my order earlier in week. Our local stores have either the light in or the tripod but never together!!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

It's the Diall one, right?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> It's the Diall one, right?


It is


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone know of a good alternative to this light? (reasonably priced).


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

they are still available if you are lucky to find stock, but they have removed the free tripod offer. Search for 8719V & 3577K on their website


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyone used theirs yet? Is it me or does the light not simply fit on the stand?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Are you also aware they have these on sale at just £9.99!

https://www.screwfix.com/p/twin-head-led-site-light-2-x-20w-220-240v/6469d


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ant21 said:


> Are you also aware they have these on sale at just £9.99!
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/twin-head-led-site-light-2-x-20w-220-240v/6469d


Not available within a 30 mile radius of me I'm afraid


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Or me


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Used mine tonight, seem to work well but needed to be modified so one light fitted in the middle of the stand.
























Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Yep, i've really struggled to see how just one lamp should fit on the stand, i've fitted mine offset which seems fine and at least it can be popped off quickly for charging... i'd much rather it symmetrical though!


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

With mine the wood is screwed to the light Nd then only held onto the stand by the pin so I can pop it off in seconds. It's a work in progress. . . . .

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Kenan said:


> With mine the wood is screwed to the light Nd then only held onto the stand by the pin so I can pop it off in seconds. It's a work in progress. . . . .
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Good shout, I might have to rig something up... I'll end up painting it yellow though as I'd need it to match... just so i could sleep at night!


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

virgiltracey said:


> Good shout, I might have to rig something up... I'll end up painting it yellow though as I'd need it to match... just so i could sleep at night!


I would of already if I had spare yellow paint 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

There's a simple solution for fixing the lamp to the tripod
1st Drill a hole (6-7mm) in the front centre of the metal base that comes with the lamp
2nd Drill a large hole (I started at 10mm and filed it out until big enough) in the plastic bracket on top of the tripod to allow the nut on the underside of the other base to fit into it.
3 It will now fit easily onto the tripod by pulling back the locking pin and is removed just as easy :thumb:

The attached pictures show what I did a bit clearer :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

A very neat solution there, well done :thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

The_Weasel said:


> There's a simple solution for fixing the lamp to the tripod
> 1st Drill a hole (6-7mm) in the front centre of the metal base that comes with the lamp
> 2nd Drill a large hole (I started at 10mm and filed it out until big enough) in the plastic bracket on top of the tripod to allow the nut on the underside of the other base to fit into it.
> 3 It will now fit easily onto the tripod by pulling back the locking pin and is removed just as easy :thumb:
> ...


How did I miss this solution, drills coming out tomorrow night :thumb:


----------

